# Puffy Puffs xxx Musk



## ACRECCE (4/6/18)

Hi everybody

Has anybody had any success with a remix of Puffy Puffs xxx Musk? I have searched for recipes online but cant find any. Tried some DIY experiments (Which came out Bleh )
This is such a great tasting juice, just gotta get a recipe somewhere.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (26/9/18)

ACRECCE said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Has anybody had any success with a remix of Puffy Puffs xxx Musk? I have searched for recipes online but cant find any. Tried some DIY experiments (Which came out Bleh )
> This is such a great tasting juice, just gotta get a recipe somewhere.........


Hey Acrecce, have you tried Musky Husky from VK? If so, can you compare it to the XXX - Musk please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

